# Sticky  Mason Class - Chapter 6 & Chapter 7 + Mason Parts



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Chaps,
Time to consolidate the operations for Mason Class chapter 6 into one Sticky post.

*Chapter 6*
Fist off - the entire chapter 6 is downloaded as a PDF file here:
http://www.bernat.net/~andy/files/Chapter%206.zip

You will need to download the latest (Vs7) Adobe reader to view the files properly - the reader can be downloaded free. If using a reader earlier than vs 7, most of the photos in the PDFs will vanish!

We are especially thankful to Andy Bernat for spending the time to set these up, and his efforts will be retained in the first class folder, along with all the other downloadable PDFs for the classes to date.

Note that chapter 6 is made up of several sections:
- Application of rods and valve gear to the Mason.
- Frabrication of DIY styrene chassis and tender truck.
- Assembly instructions for the Laser Cut stainless steel Mason chassis, incl parts list for Hartland parts to go with it.


*Chapter 7*


CH 7 - Brake Systems & Decals:
http://www.bernat.net/~andy/files/final%20Bogie%20information.pdf 

CH7 - Piping & Backheadat: 

http://www.bernat.net/~andy/files/Chapter%207.pdf
This is being hosted on my son's machine using DSL and the download speeds are not fantastic, so you do need to exercise some patience.




*Mason Bogie Parts -*



*Laser Cut Mason Bogie Chassis*
Please note that the laser cut stainless steel chassis is now available for purchase from Germany, by our friend and supporter Harald Brosch. 

While the chassis was entirely designed here at MLS, I will hand over all production and payments directly to Harald to look after. Please discuss directly with him if you wish to place an order. The whole kit will be run at $200US (unless US/Euro exchanges become a problem and the price may need adjustment). Harald's details:

Harald Brosch
Lüneburger Strasse 43 - 21423 Winsen
Mobil: 0179-2121559 - Fax: 04131-64247
www.williwinsen.de Modellbahn HP
www.eisenbahn-modulbau.de Shop
www.lasergang.de Waggonbausätze in 1:22,5

The design of the chassis is essentially identical to the samples we cut two years ago, and as used in Andy Bernat's finished Mason Bogie (see the show case pages). 









Andy's Mason with chassis prior to painting of chassis - BBT cast tender truck.

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/abernat/final%20side.jpg
_(Oversized Image)_
Andy's finished, running model, fully painted chassis.

There are some additions to the kit above what you see in CH6:
-There are mounting parts included that enalbe direct fixing of the crosshead guide supports to be bolted directly to the frame.
-There is provision of a pilot truck assembly and attachement to the chassis not previously provided.
-The crossheads now include packers to enable finished assembly without brass SHSs, or other parts - just bolt the crossheads together and away you go.
-Reverse link now includes the sliding block within it...again just bolt it together.
-The chassis now includes the sub frame members to run under the boiler and tender deck.
-Full valve gear and side rod parts - set up to be used with Hartland motor, wipers and 36" wheels/axles.
-Slot together assembly with holding bolts - no glue, soldering of cutting required.

Here are pics of the frame and components you get with Harald's kit:









Basic chassis and sub frame members to support boiler and tender deck.









Pilot truck assmelby - fixing point for pilot truck snaps in - no bolts needed!









Close up of crosshead support bracket and crosshead guide.









Close up of side rods.









Close up of spring detail - scribed linework - all this detail is just slot together.









Parts included for reverse levers, Johnson bar and ratchets, bell rig levers and two styles of headlight bracket - Original Mason 1877 and U.P. 1885 to well into C&S era.









Close up of Johnson Bar parts.









Close up of bell rig parts and U.P. headlight braket.









Close up of Mason headlight bracket - Circa 1877.

This kit along with the Hartland wheels and motor provide an easy to assemble chassis for the Mason. I just wish we could have done this sooner! 
The Parts required from Hartland Parts Dept are as follows, to be ordered direct from Phil Jensen:

- Modular gearbox with Globe Motor and black motor mounting plate and fixing bolts.
- 4 mid sized flanged wheels.
- 2 mid sized blind wheels.
- 2x wiper sets with plastic centre - 4 wipers in all.
- 4 small crank bolts.

Harald can produce these kits with min 10 orders. This is a really neat chassis, and probably the coolest designs I've done!

*Laser cut Styrene Tender Truck*
With the support of Bronson Tate Architectural Models, we're finally able to run our laser cut Mason Bogie 6 wheel tender truck as a plastic kit. This kit was also designed about two years ago, but got caught up when I couldn't find anyone to laser cut or water jet cut it. (most said it was impossible!), then Rick Raively proved them all wrong with the first CP Huntington kits, then the Carter kits. Doug has offered to run these in his line of kits for the longer term. The kit is entirely laser cut from 1mm and 2mm styrene, and can accept normal Bachmann metal wheels, or other brands. The mid axle has vertical and lateral movement. I'll run a PDF instruction sheet for the assembly. The sample took about two hours to complete. No other parts are required to finish the kit except wheels - the kit is otherwise 100% complete truck. 

*For queries and contact please refer to Doug's web site, for the Masterclass kits:*
http://www.bronson-tate.com/kits/master-class/index.shtml

Here is the kit content:









































































The Kit price is slated at $40 + S&H at this point (Not incl wheels). Please contact Doug Bronson for ordering. His contact details and web site here:
http://www.bronson-tate.com/sms.shtml

Masterclass kits:
http://www.bronson-tate.com/kits/master-class/index.shtml

Doug is running the masterclass wood kits for the Carter Bros cars - refer to that web site for details. We're especially happy to have Doug work through this tender truck and make it work. It was a real pain, and difficult to cut. The final version looks superb.

Please refer all questions about Chapter 6, valve assembly, chassis works, and tender trucks etc to this thread.

Many thanks,
Fletch.


----------



## dapenguin (Dec 12, 2011)

Hey Dave 
The links are dead. 
Were do you want copies sent so it can be corrected? 
TCC:}


----------



## dapenguin (Dec 12, 2011)

Dave; 
Was there ever text for CH7 - Piping & Backhead?? 
The links to Andy's site are broken - Mike has uploaded a reformated version to another thread and Steve C. has the original files. 
I am hoping there is a little more for Ch7 so it makes more since. 
TCC:}


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

There was always such a large wait for chapters to be uploaded - we had all built Chapter 6 before it was uploaded (infact chapter 6 never got uploaded!), that in the end when it came to chapter 7 I just put all my photos and drawings together in the order of construction and let the guys go for it. There was some overall text probably in the forum post along the lines of choosing the era so your pipework matched, but overall, there wasn't a great deal to do in Chapter 7. Read the PDFs in order and watch the photos for the same steps. 
The intent was for step by step instructions, but all the guys who got this far were so well versed with my methods, all they needed was the PDFs and off they went. All the Bogie builders who got that far finished their engines so there was no real need to explain in writing each part, so I never went back and wrote the text. The PDFs adequately explain it. There was actually no chapter 8 per se, but Mike and conbined the brake systems and decals into the one PDF which is fine, the brake systems were also part of chapter 7, and were the more complex part of the chapter, with some text. Its fine how its set up with the Brakes a separate section Because basically the pipework to the locos was much the same across the eras, it was the brake systems that differed, so we separated that out. 

If you build from the beginning to the end, I think you'll also find toward the end you dont read the text, just build from the PDFs, so give it a go! 

Thanks mate, 
David.


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh I should also explain about the decals - there are 5 or so different decal designs done now, which you can use, with what ever loco name and number you want. Dont use the PDFs in Mike's CH8 PDF for decal making becuase thats a demo page only, not what goes to the decal makers. I send the file to Stan Cedarleaf (or others if you prefer), at 4 times actual model size so you get very crisp decoration. Stan also has the post 1885 UP gold lettering with the large numbers on the tender. If you want fancy stuff however, best contact me and let me know which style you want and what engine name etc.
Styles available for use on any engine are:

- Fancy Etruscan style used on San Juan (also used on the Accucraft San Juan)
- Plainer Eastlake style - used on Accucraft's Tenmile, also Peter Bunce's 'Como' with variatons.
-Fancy Eastlake style - Breckenridge style - this was the most used decal style in the Bogie class.
- The fancy Eastlake style used on 'Denver' the 2-8-6T, also usable on the smaller locos.
- The Fancy eastlake styles used on the 0-4-4T Masons etc.


----------

